# Saddle questions!



## metalhead1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im going to be buying a saddle soon and im curious how to size myself for a saddle, I have a Tennesse walker/rocky mountain she is still young we suspect about 2 1/2 years. She is a trail horse as for me im just looking for something compfortable and a good bang for your buck saddle, we ride 4-6 hours at a time I want something comfortable for that length of time and also it needs to be well equipped for saddle bags and long gun holsters. any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks in advance


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

metalhead1 said:


> Im going to be buying a saddle soon and im curious how to size myself for a saddle,


Some use measurements of thigh length, some go by height. 

IMO, nothing beats actually sitting in a bunch of saddles and finding which is most comfortable as even saddles of the same size can vary by brand or style, etc. Do you have a tack store near you?


----------



## metalhead1 (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah i have a tack store close by that would probably be best just to go try a few on for size are saddles mainly personal preferance or do i need a certain type for trailriding?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

metalhead1 said:


> yeah i have a tack store close by that would probably be best just to go try a few on for size are saddles mainly personal preferance or do i need a certain type for trailriding?


Its personal preference, but it also needs to fit your horse! Do you have a friend who is experienced who would go to the store with you? Then hopefully you can find something that fits both you and your horse comfortably.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a look at the line from National Bridle.

Horse Saddles


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Measure your horse from behind the shoulder blades to the last true rib. The bars cannot exceed this measurement or your horse will soon have a sore back. The bars on most saddles are a standard length for a 15 and 16" seat. They are longer with a 17".


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Synergist saddle and I have never been more comfortable in any other saddle. They make the saddle so that it is fit to you and your horse. I got mine over a year ago and I haven't had any problems with it being uncomfortable for me or my horse. There are plenty of areas to attach a saddle bag and other things. You can even add a cushioned pad for your seat which I have and I love it! As your horse grows older and bigger and his/her back changes shape, you can send the saddle back and they will adjust it for you. I ride about 4-6 hours and I have never come back sore and neither has my horse. I have a Rocky Mountain and with his previous saddle he had trouble gaiting because he could not round his back very well and now with this saddle he gaits with ease. I hope this helps  

Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Endurance Saddles | Custom-Fitted by Synergist Saddles


----------

